# 5x5 Walkthrough solves with Yau



## ottozing (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## bgdgyfer (Mar 3, 2013)

Is this your main method for 5x5x5?


----------



## ottozing (Mar 3, 2013)

Of course


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 3, 2013)

Clever to solve the 2 F2L pairs first before proceeding to edge pairing. But why do you make the 1x3 bar when you only have the 2x2 centers done? You could have just put the 1x2 up to make a 3x2, and then make the 1x3 to finish it.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 3, 2013)

I wasn't really focusing at the time tbh  For some reason I thought I did a 1x3 at the start instead of a 2x2 :fp Oh well, haha.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 3, 2013)

First example: Basically what JianhanC said. I think your centres move efficiency could be a bit better but it's mostly good. I like your trick for solving the last cross edge, now I will be able to solve it a bit faster hopefully. Also for the pseudoblock, it's better to do L than R, so that you don't have to do y2 afterwards.

Second example: For the Blue-Orange edge, at around 14:25 with red on front and yellow on top, you should've done Uw2 (flip FR) Uw' to pair the wings up with the midge. At around 15:35, I think *maybe* it would have been a bit faster to do 3U L' U' L 3U' to build the yellow-orange and yellow-green edges and leave yourself with the OLL parity case. (Even though OLL parity takes more moves...). Also for the last 2 tredges, (at around 15:45) you could do U' F (parity alg) F', just a bit shorter.

Pretty good overall I think


----------



## ottozing (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks a bunch for the advice  I tend to just look for 2 pieces when doing the tredges instead of all 3, which is bad. So that's probably going to be one of my main focuses for improving my edges. As for centers, I'm honestly not sure what it takes to be more efficient, so I won't worry about it too much because as you said, it's mostly good.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah don't worry much about centres because I even think Feliks' centres could be slightly more efficient too


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 3, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> First example: Basically what JianhanC said. I think your centres move efficiency could be a bit better but it's mostly good. I like your trick for solving the last cross edge, now I will be able to solve it a bit faster hopefully. Also for the pseudoblock, it's better to do L than R, so that you don't have to do y2 afterwards.
> 
> Second example: For the Blue-Orange edge, at around 14:25 with red on front and yellow on top, you should've done Uw2 (flip FR) Uw' to pair the wings up with the midge. At around 15:35, I think *maybe* it would have been a bit faster to do 3U L' U' L 3U' to build the yellow-orange and yellow-green edges and leave yourself with the OLL parity case. (Even though OLL parity takes more moves...). Also for the last 2 tredges, (at around 15:45) you could do U' F (parity alg) F', just a bit shorter.
> 
> Pretty good overall I think



I'm pretty sure Chris Bird's Yau tutorial had the tip for solving the cross piece wrong long ago though


----------



## SenileGenXer (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Speedmaster (Mar 3, 2013)

What stickers are that?


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't understand the advantage of yau5 over doing yau4 on a 5x5. Sure, you have 2 F2L pair already made for F2L, but the edge pairing sucks.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 3, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> I'm pretty sure Chris Bird's Yau tutorial had the tip for solving the cross piece wrong long ago though



Ah sorry, I wasn't talking about that, I'm not even sure if that's a good idea. I was talking about the slice flip slice case where ottozing takes advantage of the fact that sometimes you can do U2 to a centre and it doesn't need correcting because it's the same upon doing U2, so it doesn't affect centre restoration. It's a cool idea


----------



## CubeRoots (Mar 3, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I don't understand the advantage of yau5 over doing yau4 on a 5x5. Sure, you have 2 F2L pair already made for F2L, but the edge pairing sucks.



i don't see why it sucks. first 3 are easy an the next 5 is just freeslicing which is very fast, then 2 pairing is just so simple and also very fast. only thing sucky about it is centres


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 3, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> i don't see why it sucks. first 3 are easy an the next 5 is just freeslicing which is very fast, then 2 pairing is just so simple and also very fast. only thing sucky about it is centres



You can't take advantage of the easy edges, and you can't use many of the L2E algs.

I get 1:3x times with yau4 on 5x5 and 2:0x times with yau5. Maybe I just suck.


----------



## stevecho816 (Mar 3, 2013)

Interesting. Gotta try it out.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Mar 4, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------



## CubeRoots (Mar 4, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> You can't take advantage of the easy edges, and you can't use many of the L2E algs.
> 
> I get 1:3x times with yau4 on 5x5 and 2:0x times with yau5. Maybe I just suck.



bear in mind though that ottozing has some quite inflexible habits. I am always willing to pair LL tresges during the freeslice stage if there are easy ones, in fact if there are lots of easy ones i do them and solve all 4 of the last ones with freeslice


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh yeah...

Another thing I wanted to mention is that I don't always solve two F2L pairs after the second 4 tredges (S4T). Sometimes I simply try to build the remaining 4 edges wherever they lay after restoring centres. This is because I occasionally spot easy edges to build. (e.g. slice flip slice back case or z M' U2 M U2 z case...)


----------



## Speedmaster (Mar 6, 2013)

What stickers are that?


----------



## ottozing (Mar 6, 2013)

Cubesmith half-brights with bright blue and bright orange.


----------

